# Arial Alternative Regular & Symbol Fonts



## ChantilyLace (Nov 16, 2003)

Hello

I seem to have deleted my Arial Alternative Regular and Arial Alternative Symbol fonts. So, now a lot of my programs have little boxes in place of the text. [] [] [] [] - similar to that

I did a search so that I could find these fonts and re-install them but came up empty handed.

Does anyone out there know where I can get these fonts from.


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

A Google search for "download arial font" came up with 196,000 hits, the first page of which is here. Hopefully at least one of the links there is working and you can get the font from there.

If what you're looking for isn't there, the names of the Arial fonts are: arial, arialbd, arialbi, ariali, arialn, arialnb, arialnbi, arialni, ariblk all followed by .ttf. You can extract the ones you need and put them in C:\Windows\Fonts by using System File Checker.

Start>Progarms>Accessories>System Tools>System Information, then Tools, System File Checker. You can tell it to extract them from the Windows installation CD (which you have to put in the CD drive, of course) or from C:\Windows\Options\Cabs.


----------



## ChantilyLace (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks Miz... I got it up and working again  

I did notice however that in your list of Arial fonts, you did not include the ones that I was looking for:


ARIALALT.TTF = Arial Alternative Regular
ARIALLS.TTF = Arial Alternative Symbol 

as far as I can tell from researching this, these fonts are not on Win95, 98, 98SE, etc. but are new additions and are in winME 2000, 

I did manage to reinstall these fonts... after searching for them for awhile on the net, I finally regained control of my brain and copied them from one of my other computers.

(Just posting the information in case someone needs it in the future)


----------

